# Sthil BR 600: high idle because of throttle linkage



## Silencep77 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi All,

I did some routine maintenance on my leaf blower and once together and started it was idling at twice the speed. I took a look at it and it appears the throttle linkage is pulling on the throttle just enough to cause this. It's as if it's too short. I spent all day trying to look into this. Cable is ok in the trigger, in the right slots in the plastic housing etc.
It is fine until I go to screw the carbuerator and plastic parts on then it pulls away. Here are two pictures. One of the throttle stop resting against the adjustment screw as it should be, and the other pulled away from it when it is fully assembled.


----------



## Silencep77 (Oct 12, 2021)

Turns out there was an adjustment screw in the trigger. How the hell I was expected to find that is beyond me. I'll leave this here in case someone overlooks the same thing.


----------

